# Green Spot Algea



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

This is the only algea I have left in my 25 gallon tank. It only grows on the glass where it is removable and on the Anubias leaves which is my problem. The Nitrate is always between 10 - 20 and I change 25% water 2x a week. When I change the water I add about 3 ml seachem /Flourish to the tank. The light is a 40 watt 4 foot Triton bulb which is on about 12 hours a day. The plants I have are 1 Ozelot sword , 2 anubias barteri, one other sword plant that grows 1 leave a week and a bunch of Hornwart that pearls like crazy every evening. Now I read that I could add fleet enema to combat the Green Spot Algae I just don't know how much of that product I should add. There is no CO2 on that tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

1ml of Fleet enema will give your tank around 1.5ppm of PO4. In a CO2 injected tank it seems that PO4 levels of between 1.5-2ppm keeps the green spot algae away. I don't have any troubles with in it my low light tank yet but I add about 0.8ppm of PO4 every week to every other week, depending on when I remember.

I would probably start with 0.5-1ml of the Fleets and see how it does for you. Just remember, an increase in phosphates may increase the uptake of nitrates in the tank, causing it to bottom out. You may get other types of algae if you let your NO3 levels get too low. Do you have an additional source of nitrates for the tank other than what is in the Flourish?


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

There are 11 fish in there that produce enough poop for the nitrate to never go below 10. Thanks for the answer. Do you know by chance where I can find that Fleet Enema


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Fleet enema is availiable at any drug store. You should see the look on their faces when you say it's for your fish tank. LOL


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

YOu get an even funnier look when you purchase Magnesuim Sulfate (laxative) along with the Fleets


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys.
I know what a enema is I just didn't think that those 2 are actually the same. I can't wait for the looks on my wifes face when I get home with the enema. She already thinks I'm way to much into the aquarium hobby.


----------

